# Music?



## Nerdywolf (May 23, 2010)

What are some of your favorite bands people? Tell me your favorite song and genre if you like  Mine is personally metal and punk. Favorite band is Blink 182.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 23, 2010)

Nerdywolf said:


> What are some of your favorite bands people? Tell me your favorite song and genre if you like  Mine is personally metal and punk. Favorite band is Blink 182.


 
Favorite band is Owl City. Favorite song is "Beautiful Life" by Carlotte Martin. I'm into rock/R&B, but like classical the best.


----------



## Nerdywolf (May 23, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Favorite band is Owl City. Favorite song is "Beautiful Life" by Carlotte Martin. I'm into rock/R&B, but like classical the best.



Dude I had "fireflies" by them stuck in my head all of last week XD it's a good group


----------



## Icky (May 23, 2010)

Wrong forum, threads already exist, stupid newfag, etc.

Classic rock is the best and anybody who disagrees is a horrible person.


----------



## Nerdywolf (May 23, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Wrong forum, threads already exist, stupid newfag, etc.
> 
> Classic rock is the best and anybody who disagrees is a horrible person.



Ooopsie my bad. Sorry  
I only joined early this morning, so can I get some sort of exemption? XD


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 23, 2010)

Nerdywolf said:


> Dude I had "fireflies" by them stuck in my head all of last week XD it's a good group


 
I must agree, this should be in a different thread. Forget the profanity, though. 

In any case, my favorite Owl City song is "If My Heart Was a House". "Hot Air Balloon" is pretty awesome, too!


----------



## Nerdywolf (May 23, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> I must agree, this should be in a different thread. Forget the profanity, though.
> 
> In any case, my favorite Owl City song is "If My Heart Was a House". "Hot Air Balloon" is pretty awesome, too!



 Never heard any of those. I'll have to look them up. Is there any way I can move this topic?


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 23, 2010)

Nerdywolf said:


> Never heard any of those. I'll have to look them up. Is there any way I can move this topic?


 
Hmm... not a clue how to. Maybe the moderators do that...?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 23, 2010)

FYI Owl City isn't a group. It's one guy in his mother's basement with a synthesiser and autotune.


----------



## Nerdywolf (May 23, 2010)

Teto said:


> FYI Owl City isn't a group. It's one guy in his mother's basement with a synthesiser and autotune.



O rly? Awesome way to live XD


----------



## Icky (May 23, 2010)

Teto said:


> FYI Owl City isn't a group. It's one guy in his mother's basement with a synthesiser and autotune.



Funny thing is, "Owl City" can also be interchanged with most other modern "bands".


----------



## Nerdywolf (May 23, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Hmm... not a clue how to. Maybe the moderators do that...?



I hope that it's not a bad thing that they already had to move another one of my topics earlier -.- I don't want to get suspended within my first day.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 23, 2010)

Teto said:


> FYI Owl City isn't a group. It's one guy in his mother's basement with a synthesiser and autotune.


 
They've gone on a world tour. They have merchandizing. I even own an Owl City "I AM" shirt. It definitely isn't one guy in his mom's basement.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 23, 2010)

Nerdywolf said:


> I hope that it's not a bad thing that they already had to move another one of my topics earlier -.- I don't want to get suspended within my first day.


 
I don't think they'd do that; they only do that to people who cause lots of trouble.


----------



## Nerdywolf (May 23, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> I don't think they'd do that; they only do that to people who cause lots of trouble.



K good, because I would be very sadface if they did that XD


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 23, 2010)

Nerdywolf said:


> K good, because I would be very sadface if they did that XD


 
Eh, just look through the forums; you'll get the hang of it soon enough.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 23, 2010)

"The Tube". Forgot what it was called.


----------



## Nerdywolf (May 23, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Eh, just look through the forums; you'll get the hang of it soon enough.



I hope so XD Well anyway back on topic have you ever heard of Korpiklaani? I've been listening to them nonstop for a while. They are folk metal which is one of my favorite genres XD Vodka is my favorite by them.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 23, 2010)

Nerdywolf said:


> I hope so XD Well anyway back on topic have you ever heard of Korpiklaani? I've been listening to them nonstop for a while. They are folk metal which is one of my favorite genres XD Vodka is my favorite by them.


 
Sorry, nope; what nationality are they? I don't listen to many out-of-country bands.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 23, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> They've gone on a world tour. They have merchandizing. I even own an Owl City "I AM" shirt. It definitely isn't one guy in his mom's basement.


The "in his mom's basement" is how it started I guess. But it is just one guy.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Owl_City

Members: Adam Young

And that's it.


----------



## Nerdywolf (May 23, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Sorry, nope; what nationality are they? I don't listen to many out-of-country bands.



I want to say German buy I honestly have no exact answer. I randomly found them one day, I'm not from Germany XD


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 23, 2010)

Teto said:


> The "in his mom's basement" is how it started I guess. But it is just one guy.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Owl_City
> 
> ...


 
Eh, okay; I believe you.  A girl sings w/ him in "The Saltwater Room", and there's another guy in "Tip of the Iceberg" (I think). Just thought there were more people in the band.


----------



## Nerdywolf (May 23, 2010)

Teto said:


> The "in his mom's basement" is how it started I guess. But it is just one guy.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Owl_City
> 
> ...


  I see I see. Well I guess how a lot of bands start, except with more than one person usually. And typically it's a garage XD. So really he was in the minority hardcore lol.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 23, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Eh, okay; I believe you.  A girl sings w/ him in "The Saltwater Room", and there's another guy in "Tip of the Iceberg" (I think). Just thought there were more people in the band.


"Young started out making music in his basement in his hometown of Owatonna, Minnesota"

Just so you believe the basement one.


----------



## gdzeek (May 23, 2010)

currently I love listening to Nightwish and Poets of the Fall, right now I'm trying out Epica


----------



## Nerdywolf (May 23, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> currently I love listening to Nightwish and Poets of the Fall, right now I'm trying out Epica



I have never heard of any of them to be honest. I'll check them out  What genre are they?


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 23, 2010)

Nerdywolf said:


> I want to say German buy I honestly have no exact answer. I randomly found them one day, I'm not from Germany XD


 
The name sounds German/kinda Russian, but whatever. I'll check them out, in any case. 

You've heard of Secondhand Serenade, haven't you? He's not extremely popular, but he's okay. Most of his songs SOUND EXACTLY THE SAME, but other than that, he has a nice vocal range... kinda.


----------



## Alstor (May 23, 2010)

Post grunge. Foo Fighters and Puddle of Mudd.
Post-Punk revival. Franz Ferdinand

What now?


----------



## Nerdywolf (May 23, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> The name sounds German/kinda Russian, but whatever. I'll check them out, in any case.
> 
> You've heard of Secondhand Serenade, haven't you? He's not extremely popular, but he's okay. Most of his songs SOUND EXACTLY THE SAME, but other than that, he has a nice vocal range... kinda.



I have not heard of him, I'll be sure to look him up though


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 23, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Post grunge. Foo Fighters and Puddle of Mudd.
> Post-Punk revival. Franz Ferdinand
> 
> What now?


 
You're just trying to make us all look bad! *crys into hands*


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 23, 2010)

Nerdywolf said:


> I have not heard of him, I'll be sure to look him up though


 
He's not (that) good, but John Vesely (lead singer of Secondhand Serenade) has some pretty decent and heart-felt lyrics. A lot of songs today have terrible language and meanings in the lyrics (Bedrock, Rude Boy, cough-cough).


----------



## Nerdywolf (May 23, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Post grunge. Foo Fighters and Puddle of Mudd.
> Post-Punk revival. Franz Ferdinand
> 
> What now?



I think you might like Rise Against if you haven't already heard of them. They are sorta like the Foo Fighters. I also enjoy Puddle of Mudd


----------



## Nerdywolf (May 23, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> He's not (that) good, but John Vesely (lead singer of Secondhand Serenade) has some pretty decent and heart-felt lyrics. A lot of songs today have terrible language and meanings in the lyrics (Bedrock, Rude Boy, cough-cough).



Lol to be honest I'm not a real soft-core kinda guy. I like a lot of fast drumming and heavy guitar riffs XD


----------



## Alstor (May 23, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> You're just trying to make us all look bad! *crys into hands*


 Ilu. 


Nerdywolf said:


> I think you might like Rise Against if you haven't already heard of them.


 I heard of them. They're ok.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 23, 2010)

Nerdywolf said:


> Lol to be honest I'm not a real soft-core kinda guy. I like a lot of fast drumming and heavy guitar riffs XD


 
A lot of bands really rely heavily on sound editing nowadays, and I feel that most singers can't actually sing worth a crap without voice altering. It's deplorable... but it still sounds great.


----------



## Nerdywolf (May 23, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Ilu.
> 
> I heard of them. They're ok.



They are o.k I will agree. Any other bands like them you like?


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 23, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Ilu.


 
Ilu2, Alstor. It's always fun talking with you.


----------



## Nerdywolf (May 23, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> A lot of bands really rely heavily on sound editing nowadays, and I feel that most singers can't actually sing worth a crap without voice altering. It's deplorable... but it still sounds great.



Yeah that is why I stick to metal and punk. No voice editing necessary most of the time


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 23, 2010)

Nerdywolf said:


> Yeah that is why I stick to metal and punk. No voice editing necessary most of the time


 
Yeah; there's no point to edit screaming.  I went to a concert in my hometown a few months ago. The people there were fairly decent, but the crowd was... how should I say?... weird. Thrashing, punching, etc.


----------



## Nerdywolf (May 23, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Yeah; there's no point to edit screaming.  I went to a concert in my hometown a few months ago. The people there were fairly decent, but the crowd was... how should I say?... weird. Thrashing, punching, etc.



Moshing is the stuff XD I thought I was gonna die at one point though. I fell in the middle of a most pit. If it weren't for some random guy picking me up I would have been trample XD


----------



## Milo (May 23, 2010)

Post-rock (which ironically isn't rock at all) basically, I shy away from rock in general. metal, rock, screamo... not my thing xD

orchestral music...

my favorite musicians aside from Jon por birgisson, being John Murphy, Clint Mansell, explosions in the sky... hm... probably more


----------



## Takun (May 23, 2010)

Favorite genre is probably post punk.  I have the most of that.  I have a lot of favorite bands, but a few are Pixies, Modest Mouse, Radiohead, Joy Division, and Talking Heads.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 23, 2010)

Nerdywolf said:


> Moshing is the stuff XD I thought I was gonna die at one point though. I fell in the middle of a most pit. If it weren't for some random guy picking me up I would have been trample XD


 
Never been to a mosh, nor do I plan to. I'm not fond of having broken bones, or being beaten up by people I don't even know. My cousin went to a mosh a few years ago, but she's not really into mosh; that's the first time I heard the term, and I don't really understand it that well. Whatever; that's Felix for you.


----------



## Nerdywolf (May 23, 2010)

Takun said:


> Favorite genre is probably post punk.  I have the most of that.  I have a lot of favorite bands, but a few are Pixies, Modest Mouse, Radiohead, Joy Division, and Talking Heads.



Punk FTW!


----------



## Icky (May 23, 2010)

Everyone listen to these songs.


----------



## Nerdywolf (May 23, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Never been to a mosh, nor do I plan to. I'm not fond of having broken bones, or being beaten up by people I don't even know. My cousin went to a mosh a few years ago, but she's not really into mosh; that's the first time I heard the term, and I don't really understand it that well. Whatever; that's Felix for you.



Not gonna lie it's pretty fun XD


----------



## Alstor (May 23, 2010)

Nerdywolf said:


> They are o.k I will agree. Any other bands like them you like?


-Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers (if that counts)
- Second Place (local band that split up)
- old Killers (I really don't like the new Killers.)


Icarus615 said:


> Everyone listen to these songs.


You're going to hell if you don't like those songs. Not like the cool hell like Dio is going through. But the hell Axl Rose's former fame is going through.


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 23, 2010)

Nerdywolf said:


> Not gonna lie it's pretty fun XD


 
If you say so.  Gotta go; school tomorrow. 'Night!

Nice meeting you, NerdyWolf, and thanks for the friend request! Same to you, Alstor!


----------



## Nerdywolf (May 23, 2010)

Alstor said:


> -Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers (if that counts)
> - Second Place (local band that split up)
> - old Killers (I really don't like the new Killers.)



Nice, nice.


----------



## Takun (May 23, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Everyone listen to these songs.



Boston album is probably one of the best classic rock albums made.  Hate AC/DC, Styx is okay, Motley Crue can be fun if I don't take it at face value, and no one can honestly hate Hot For Teacher.


----------



## Milo (May 23, 2010)

I love the use of the violin. god, I wish I had a cello. I'd play the  hell out of that thing

mix in the violin with a steady drum beat, a flute, and woodwind. ugh, I'm in heaven ~<3


----------



## Icky (May 23, 2010)

Takun said:


> Boston album is probably one of the best classic rock albums made.  Hate AC/DC, Styx is okay, Motley Crue can be fun if I don't take it at face value, and no one can honestly hate Hot For Teacher.



I can agree on AC/DC, I don't really know why I put that. I used to like them.

Moving towards Boston/Kansas/Styx more recently.

Also fuck yes Separate Ways just came on Pandora.


----------



## Nerdywolf (May 23, 2010)

Takun said:


> Boston album is probably one of the best classic rock albums made.  Hate AC/DC, Styx is okay, Motley Crue can be fun if I don't take it at face value, and no one can honestly hate Hot For Teacher.



Yay another person who doesn't like the most overrated band in the world XD AC/DC is who that is lol


----------



## Nerdywolf (May 23, 2010)

Milo said:


> I love the use of the violin. god, I wish I had a cello. I'd play the  hell out of that thing
> 
> mix in the violin with a steady drum beat, a flute, and woodwind. ugh, I'm in heaven ~<3



You sound like you would like Korpiklaani


----------



## Stawks (May 23, 2010)

Takun said:


> Favorite genre is probably post punk.  I have the most of that.  I have a lot of favorite bands, but a few are Pixies, Modest Mouse, Radiohead, Joy Division, and Talking Heads.



I had an argument with a friend about the nature of post-punk, and post- shit in general. He argued that there can be no such thing as post-punk, because no one sets out to kill a genre. Even if the idea of the band is taking all of the punk rock traits and subverting them, they're still 'punk', or they aren't, but they certainly don't exist _after_ punk, the way post-punk implies.

We eventually settled on subversive punk, or subpunk, as a more suitable term.

Spread the word.

(TMBG, Pixies, Hold Steady, Neutral Milk Hotel, Islands, Man or Astro-Man, Talking Heads, The Mountain Goats, MF Doom, Nick Cave, Deadmau5)


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 23, 2010)

Milo said:


> Post-rock (which ironically isn't rock at all) basically, I shy away from rock in general. metal, rock, screamo... not my thing xD
> 
> orchestral music...
> 
> my favorite musicians aside from Jon por birgisson, being John Murphy, Clint Mansell, explosions in the sky... hm... probably more


[yt]YlCHAiKs6Wo[/yt]


----------



## Icky (May 23, 2010)

Stawks said:


> (TMBG, Pixies, Hold Steady, Neutral Milk Hotel, Islands, Man or Astro-Man, Talking Heads, The Mountain Goats, MF Doom, Nick Cave, Deadmau5)


Band names today suck.


----------



## Milo (May 23, 2010)

Nerdywolf said:


> You sound like you would like Korpiklaani



boy are you crazy?! 0_o

no, I'm more of a Nosebleed type xD

and sorta what teto showed


----------



## Nerdywolf (May 23, 2010)

Teto said:


> [yt]YlCHAiKs6Wo[/yt]



beautiful


----------



## Nerdywolf (May 23, 2010)

Milo said:


> boy are you crazy?! 0_o
> 
> no, I'm more of a blÃ³Ã°nasir type xD



Lol I am indeed crazy XD, but what about ensiferum, or equillibrium? They all have flutes and such XD


----------



## Stawks (May 23, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Band names today suck.



Yeah man.

I preferred it when bands were named after boring east coast cities, electricity formats, cliche mythical rivers, the guitarist, or had just a shitload of unpronounced umlauts.

UMLAUTS!


----------



## Nerdywolf (May 23, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Band names today suck.



XD yes most do. I saw a band named "Calendar for Preston" Seriously WTF.


----------



## Milo (May 23, 2010)

Nerdywolf said:


> Lol I am indeed crazy XD, but what about ensiferum, or equillibrium? They all have flutes and such XD



rock does not exist in my music library. lol

instead of the guitar, I prefer the bowed guitar ;3


----------



## Icky (May 23, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Yeah man.
> 
> I preferred it when bands were named after boring east coast cities, electricity formats, cliche mythical rivers, the guitarist, or had just a shitload of unpronounced umlauts.
> 
> UMLAUTS!



Ok, come on. 

Neutral Milk Hotel.

Really.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 23, 2010)

Bands I like include:
Frightened Rabbit, Dear and the Headlights, As Tall As Lions, Animal  Collective, Modest Mouse, Eels, Owl City,Goldfish,
Muse, Sigur RÃ³s, God Is An Astronaut,  Pendulum, This Will Destroy You, Lily Allen, Arcade Fire,  Equilibrium, Scissor Sisters, Rilo Kiley, Neil Young, IMA Robot, Fall Out Boy, Eminem, Dan Deacon, The Dubliners, Coldplay


----------



## Stawks (May 23, 2010)

Milo said:


> rock does not exist in my music library. lol
> 
> instead of the guitar, I prefer the bowed guitar ;3



How do you feel about pedal-steel guitars?



Icarus615 said:


> Ok, come on.
> 
> Neutral Milk Hotel.
> 
> Really.



I don't know the story behind NMH. I imagine there's one. The band's songs are written mostly in metaphor, and make no sense as a narrative. That's why the name is absurd. It wouldn't make sense for it to make sense.


----------



## Kanin (May 23, 2010)

Teto said:


> Bands I like include:
> Frightened Rabbit, Dear and the Headlights, As Tall As Lions, Animal Collective, Modest Mouse, Eels, Owl City,Goldfish,
> Muse, Sigur RÃ³s, God Is An Astronaut, Pendulum, This Will Destroy You, Lily Allen, Arcade Fire, Equilibrium, Scissor Sisters, Rilo Kiley, Neil Young, IMA Robot, Fall Out Boy, Eminem, Dan Deacon, The Dubliners, Coldplay


 
A lot of names I don't know, but the names I do know are pretty good.


----------



## Nerdywolf (May 23, 2010)

Teto said:


> Bands I like include:
> Frightened Rabbit, Dear and the Headlights, As Tall As Lions, Animal  Collective, Modest Mouse, Eels, Owl City,Goldfish,
> Muse, Sigur RÃ³s, God Is An Astronaut,  Pendulum, This Will Destroy You, Lily Allen, Arcade Fire,  Equilibrium, Scissor Sisters, Rilo Kiley, Neil Young, IMA Robot, Fall Out Boy, Eminem, Dan Deacon, The Dubliners, Coldplay



Yay someone else who likes Equilibrium  Have you heard Blut Im Auge by them?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 23, 2010)

Nerdywolf said:


> Yay someone else who likes Equilibrium  Have you heard Blut Im Auge by them?


I have, yes.

By the way,

[yt]AbcwOHvoZbA[/yt]

I hope you have heard of this song.


----------



## Milo (May 23, 2010)

I have a very small variety of taste in music unfortunately. if we're naming bands, sure

Sigur Ros, Explosions in the Sky, One Republic, Mika, Coldplay, MUM, DeVotchKa, Snow Patrol, Arcade Fire, John Murphy, Steve Jablonsky, Clint Mansell and uh... I think that's it xD


----------



## Milo (May 23, 2010)

Stawks said:


> How do you feel about pedal-steel guitars?



I'm not too fond of the electric guitar in general. I'm ok with acoustic though.

Viola/Violin/Cello... the superior instruments 8D


----------



## Browder (May 23, 2010)

Lots of mainstream alt hip-hop. Kid Cudi, Flobots, you name it.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 23, 2010)

Milo said:


> I have a very small variety of taste in music unfortunately. if we're naming bands, sure
> 
> Sigur Ros, Explosions in the Sky, One Republic, Mika, Coldplay, MUM, DeVotchKa, Snow Patrol, Arcade Fire, John Murphy, Steve Jablonsky, Clint Mansell and uh... I think that's it xD


How did I forget Snow Patrol? Love those guys.



Browder said:


> Lots of mainstream alt hip-hop. Kid Cudi,  Flobots, you name it.


Flobots are pretty great. I should listen to them more.


----------



## Kanin (May 23, 2010)

The range of music I like is pretty broad, so it's tough to name it all off.

It would be easier for me to say the genres I don't like.


----------



## Nerdywolf (May 23, 2010)

Teto said:


> I have, yes.
> 
> By the way,
> 
> ...



OMG that is like one of my favorite songs at the moment! I listened to that like 25 times today!


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 23, 2010)

Nerdywolf said:


> OMG that is like one of my favorite songs at the moment! I listened to that like 25 times today!


The longest I've ever listened to a song for was this for nine hours.

[yt]F9hD3Z3fUFg[/yt]

Don't ask me how I did it. Also don't ask how I managed Pokerface by Lady GaGa for eight hours, because I can't find you an answer.

Just remembered about St. Vincent also. She's great too.


----------



## Milo (May 23, 2010)

Teto said:


> How did I forget Snow Patrol? Love those guys.
> 
> 
> Flobots are pretty great. I should listen to them more.



you're lucky you can get into a lot of different types of music. I'm so picky, I can only end up enjoying the same song over and over. :\

lol I have horrible taste in music, just like david said... my god... this actually depresses me


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 23, 2010)

Milo said:


> you're lucky you can get into a lot of different types of music. I'm so picky, I can only end up enjoying the same song over and over. :\
> 
> lol I have horrible taste in music, just like david said... my god... this actually depresses me :sad:


I enjoy music on loops a lot. MeÃ°  BlÃ³Ã°nasir I've listened to maybe 55 times this week according to Last.fm. And My Backwards Walk by Frightened Rabbit I've listened to maybe 133 times altogether, and most of that probably would have been in one week.


----------



## Nerdywolf (May 23, 2010)

Teto said:


> The longest I've ever listened to a song for was this for nine hours.
> 
> [yt]F9hD3Z3fUFg[/yt]
> 
> ...



I swear we have the exact same taste in music XD


----------



## Milo (May 23, 2010)

Teto said:


> I enjoy music on loops a lot. MeÃ°  BlÃ³Ã°nasir I've listened to maybe 55 times this week according to Last.fm. And My Backwards Walk by Frightened Rabbit I've listened to maybe 133 times altogether, and most of that probably would have been in one week.



MeÃ°  BlÃ³Ã°nasir. is that what you said last night? I thought you said it was InnÃ­ mÃ©r. I've been listening to BlÃ³Ã°nasir all week too. I finally found a download link for the song this morning lol

I wish I could meet that one person who had the EXACT same taste in music as me. that would be nice :3


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 23, 2010)

Nerdywolf said:


> I swear we have the exact same taste in music XD


Well if you had a Last.fm, it'd be easier to tell, eh?


Milo said:


> MeÃ°  BlÃ³Ã°nasir. is that what you said last night? I thought you said it was InnÃ­ mÃ©r. I've been listening to BlÃ³Ã°nasir all week too. I finally found a download link for the song this morning lol
> 
> I wish I could meet that one person who had the EXACT same taste in  music as me. that would be nice :3


InnÃ­ MÃ©r is one I like, but MeÃ°  BlÃ³Ã°nasir is the one I've been listening to a lot lately. My all time favourite Sigur RÃ³s track would be Ba Ba, though.

And me too. I've found people with similar, but they'll end up disliking something I like, and I disliking something they like.

I'll fetch an example of something I really don't like.


----------



## Stawks (May 23, 2010)

So, do you guys just copy-paste the song names for the sake of this conversation, or have you memorized the code for the Icelandic letters?

Incidentally, using Fubar has turned me into one of those people who listens to music in albums. I think the most I've listened to one song in the last few months is four, and it was today. Defying Gravity from the Wicked musical.


----------



## Nerdywolf (May 23, 2010)

Teto said:


> Well if you had a Last.fm, it'd be easier to tell, eh?
> 
> Whats a Last.fm?


----------



## Milo (May 23, 2010)

Teto said:


> Well if you had a Last.fm, it'd be easier to tell, eh?
> 
> InnÃ­ MÃ©r is one I like, but MeÃ°  BlÃ³Ã°nasir is the one I've been listening to a lot lately. My all time favourite Sigur RÃ³s track would be Ba Ba, though.
> 
> ...



lol yea, I get chills (I love that feeling) about 22 seconds into MeÃ°  BlÃ³Ã°nasir so I back-track the song a lot xD

I'll youtube BaBa, for some reason, I've never heard it


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 23, 2010)

Stawks said:


> I don't know the story behind NMH. I imagine there's one. The band's songs are written mostly in metaphor, and make no sense as a narrative. That's why the name is absurd. It wouldn't make sense for it to make sense.



I think Neutral Milk Hotel is a perfect name for this band. Their music is neither good nor bad; it's just sort of there, hence, 'Neutral'. Also, 'Milk' is a bland white substance that resembles their sound. And 'Hotel' because they're OK-ish for short periods of time, but not someplace you'd wanna stay for too long. 


*listens to NMH, Velvet Underground, Joy Division, and Pavement* *considers his taste unique*


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 23, 2010)

Stawks said:


> So, do you guys just copy-paste the song names for the sake of this conversation, or have you memorized the code for the Icelandic letters?


I copied from Last.fm so I got it right (I'd have to go there to remember what it was called anyway)



Nerdywolf said:


> Whats a Last.fm?


http://www.last.fm/



Milo said:


> lol yea, I get chills (I love that feeling) about 22 seconds into MeÃ°  BlÃ³Ã°nasir so I back-track the song a lot xD
> 
> I'll youtube BaBa, for some reason, I've never heard it


I haven't found a Youtube version of it that gets the whole song yet. And if you do get one that has the whole song, it's probably the whole album meshed into one to form Ba Ba Ti Ki Di Do.


I went to find something I really dislike, but it turns out it's not as bad as I remember.

[yt]WfKhydixkeA[/yt]

And I don't even know why I remember hating it (the harpsichord bit at the start), because it isn't actually that bad. I guess it was just the time I heard it first.
Good song.


----------



## Nerdywolf (May 23, 2010)

Teto said:


> I copied from Last.fm so I got it right (I'd have to go there to remember what it was called anyway)
> 
> 
> http://www.last.fm/
> ...


 
I see, I might have to sign up for that site.


----------



## Milo (May 23, 2010)

Teto said:


> I copied from Last.fm so I got it right (I'd have to go there to remember what it was called anyway)
> 
> 
> http://www.last.fm/
> ...



I think BlÃ³Ã°nasir means "a nosebleed"... or something, not quite sure. anyway, I doubt I'll ever find the full version lol. oh and since we're naming favorite sigur ros songs, I'd say "glosoli" is my favorite



Teto said:


> I went to find something I really dislike, but it turns out it's not as  bad as I remember.



...I just don't like that type of sound. I don't know if you'd classify it as metal or rock, but it's just... that sound I can't stand xD


----------



## Stawks (May 23, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> I think Neutral Milk Hotel is a perfect name for this band. Their music is neither good nor bad; it's just sort of there, hence, 'Neutral'. Also, 'Milk' is a bland white substance that resembles their sound. And 'Hotel' because they're OK-ish for short periods of time, but not someplace you'd wanna stay for too long.
> 
> 
> *listens to NMH, Velvet Underground, Joy Division, and Pavement* *considers his taste unique*



Hey, man. I may be a pretentious knob, but at least I know


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 23, 2010)

Milo said:


> I think BlÃ³Ã°nasir means "a nosebleed"... or something, not quite sure. anyway, I doubt I'll ever find the full version lol. oh and since we're naming favorite sigur ros songs, I'd say "glosoli" is my favorite


Full version of Ba Ba? I'll upload it myself tomorrow.



Milo said:


> ...I just don't like that type of sound. I don't know if you'd classify it as metal or rock, but it's just... that sound I can't stand xD


It's indie, according to the person who linked me.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 23, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Hey, man. I may be a pretentious knob, but at least I know



l3t me g3t one thing StRaiGhT. here in da town i be livin in,.. there is a hotel called neutral milk hot3l. so me gotz to believe dat deEzz two headed boi's be copyin da name of da hoteLLL. so dont even think they be original if dey b3 stealin da nam333 from da hotel!


----------



## Takun (May 23, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> I think Neutral Milk Hotel is a perfect name for this band. Their music is neither good nor bad; it's just sort of there, hence, 'Neutral'. Also, 'Milk' is a bland white substance that resembles their sound. And 'Hotel' because they're OK-ish for short periods of time, but not someplace you'd wanna stay for too long.
> 
> 
> *listens to NMH, Velvet Underground, Joy Division, and Pavement* *considers his taste unique*



We are all so unique!

*loads up P4K BEST NEW MUSIC playlist*

*why am I so much better than everyone else*


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 23, 2010)

Milo said:


> I think BlÃ³Ã°nasir means "a nosebleed"... or something, not quite sure. anyway, I doubt I'll ever find the full version lol. oh and since we're naming favorite sigur ros songs, I'd say "glosoli" is my favorite


Full version of Ba Ba? I'll upload it myself tomorrow.
Ba Ba and BlÃ³Ã°nasir are my favourites, probably because they aren't ruined by vocals. I like InnÃ­ MÃ©r despite the vocals, but that could hardly stand very well just as an instrumental track anyway, so the vocals seem necessary.



Milo said:


> ...I just don't like that type of sound. I don't know if you'd classify it as metal or rock, but it's just... that sound I can't stand xD


It's indie, according to the person who linked me.


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2010)

Teto said:


> It's indie, according to the person who linked me.



independent can mean a lot of things teto. 

also, a lot of people like to call their genre of music "indie" because it makes them sound hipster xD


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> independent can mean a lot of things teto.
> 
> also, a lot of people like to call their genre of music "indie" because it makes them sound hipster xD


Or because they suck at genres, like I do.

Also, here's Ba Ba, though not in it's entirety, it's just missing some little bits at the start which don't really matter.

[yt]GE6ykk95Qkc[/yt]


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2010)

Teto said:


> Or because they suck at genres, like I do.
> 
> Also, here's Ba Ba, though not in it's entirety, it's just missing some little bits at the start which don't really matter.



oh lol yea, I listened to the 8 minute version. 

post-rock is the closest genre I can relate to aside from orchestral in general


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 24, 2010)

Takun said:


> We are all so unique!
> 
> *loads up P4K BEST NEW MUSIC playlist*
> 
> *why am I so much better than everyone else*



*gives neutral milk hotel a 8.6*


*CHANGES HISTORY by giving neutral milk hotel 10.0*

hipness assured


----------



## Stawks (May 24, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> l3t me g3t one thing StRaiGhT. here in da town i be livin in,.. there is a hotel called neutral milk hot3l. so me gotz to believe dat deEzz two headed boi's be copyin da name of da hoteLLL. so dont even think they be original if dey b3 stealin da nam333 from da hotel!



I was halfway through this post when the wavefront of Japanese hardcore hit me

brb on spiritual odessy to tokyo


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> oh lol yea, I listened to the 8 minute version.
> 
> post-rock is the closest genre I can relate to aside from orchestral in general


The 8 minute version is awful, because that's Ba Ba Ti Ki Di Do.

Ba Ba Ti Ki Di Do is a three track album. The three tracks are Ba Ba, Ti Ki and Di Do. When you play them all at the same time, they make the song Ba Ba Ti Ki Di Do.

Ba Ba is the only one in there worth listening to, and the whole thing together is pretty bad, compared.

Listen to Ba Ba by itself.


Also, another good song.
[yt]EuafmLvoJow[/yt]


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2010)

Teto said:


> Also, another good song.



I could never get into classical, older music. basically anything before 2000 is too old for me lol as weird as that sounds.

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SMVik3EFVn4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SMVik3EFVn4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

this is more my style. then again, it has been for a long time xD


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> I could never get into classical, older music. basically anything before 2000 is too old for me lol as weird as that sounds.


It's just folk, bro o:

Also, did you listen to my Sleepmakeswaves post? I think you'd like it.
[yt]YlCHAiKs6Wo[/yt]

Probably this to:
[yt]0BSHAXpNey0[/yt]

And possibly this:
[yt]RqUW4IidID4[/yt]


Now I'm leaving because I am tired.


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2010)

Teto said:


> It's just folk, bro o:
> 
> Also, did you listen to my Sleepmakeswaves post? I think you'd like it.
> [yt]YlCHAiKs6Wo[/yt]
> ...



I liked the first one. 

anyway yea... I hate myself for being so picky


----------



## Ames (May 24, 2010)

Old rock, post-rock, prog rock, alt-rock, metal, alt, neo-classical, classical, ska, some techno, etc.

I listen to a lot of stuff.


----------



## Nerdywolf (May 24, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Old rock, post-rock, prog rock, alt-rock, metal, alt, neo-classical, classical, ska, some techno, etc.
> 
> I listen to a lot of stuff.



Sounds a lot like me


----------



## Hir (May 24, 2010)

I'm into post-rock, doom metal, black metal, instrumental and folk metal, including:
God Is an Astronaut, Moonsorrow, Agalloch, Anathema, Alcest, Estatic Fear, Equilibrium, October Falls, Rosetta, MÃ¥negarm, Summoning, Les Discrets, The Angelic Process, Empyrium, Finntroll, Jakob, Versailles, The Devin Townsend Band, Avathar, Ensiferum, SuidAkrA, Sunlight Ascending, Jesu, Mustan Kuun Lapset, Gorgoroth, Nokturnal Mortum, Ef, Wintersun, Sleepmakeswaves, Triptykon, The Decemberists, Primordial, Godspeed You! Black Emperor, Darkspace, Burzum, Shape of Despair, Slumber, Falkenbach, Velvet Cacoon, My Dying Bride, Arckanum, Blut aus Nord, Altar of Plagues, Heidevolk, Wolves in the Throne Room, Explosions in the Sky, Sunn O))), Opeth, Immortal, Sun of the Blind.

Check out my music taste: http://www.last.fm/user/DragonBottles


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> I'm into post-rock, doom metal, black metal, instrumental and folk metal, including:
> God Is an Astronaut, Moonsorrow, Agalloch, Anathema, Alcest, Estatic Fear, Equilibrium, October Falls, Rosetta, MÃ¥negarm, Summoning, Les Discrets, The Angelic Process, Empyrium, Finntroll, Jakob, Versailles, The Devin Townsend Band, Avathar, Ensiferum, SuidAkrA, Sunlight Ascending, Jesu, Mustan Kuun Lapset, Gorgoroth, Nokturnal Mortum, Ef, Wintersun, Sleepmakeswaves, Triptykon, The Decemberists, Primordial, Godspeed You! Black Emperor, Darkspace, Burzum, Shape of Despair, Slumber, Falkenbach, Velvet Cacoon, My Dying Bride, Arckanum, Blut aus Nord, Altar of Plagues, Heidevolk, Wolves in the Throne Room, Explosions in the Sky, Sunn O))), Opeth, Immortal, Sun of the Blind.
> 
> Check out my music taste: http://www.last.fm/user/DragonBottles



you have more favorite bands, than I have, favorite music :I

also, I added you.


----------



## Hir (May 24, 2010)

last.fm copypastas are cool yes


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> last.fm copypastas are cool yes



much better than taking 10 seconds more to MANUALLY search for the person. 

compatibility is very low... meh, I'm not surprised


----------

